# Thanks for stealing from my account



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

Due to finances, I suspended, then cancelled my DirecTv account.
Received a recovery kit on 1/27 for my 3 receivers and dropped them off with the prepaid labels, at the post office the next day. Yesterday, 2/24/11, I attempted to buy a few items for dinner and my debit card was rejected.
Had $546.00 in my checking account.
Seems the honest folks at DirecTv robbery.com, took $535. for the units,
of course I called, was on with 2 of them for 45 minutes. They claim it can take up to 8 weeks to "receive and process" returned equipment, and they don't even know if they actually have them!!!
So, be warned, they are dishonest and I am broke.
My bank at least has all the info and shipping # from the post office label so they will pursue this too.
Interestingly, I rec'd a statement last month, showing they owed me $21.40.
Even more interesting, i rec'd another statement yesterday show ing the money due me was not going to be paid because Ii did not return their equipment.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I think you only have 21 days to return the equipment. Looks like you went beyond that. They will still refund the money when they receive the receivers, though.

EDIT: Mis-read the post, I thought you dropped the receivers off at the Post Office yesterday. So you may or may not have exceeded the time allotment.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

iamqnow said:


> Due to finances, I suspended, then cancelled my DirecTv account.
> Received a recovery kit on 1/27 for my 3 receivers and dropped them off with the prepaid labels, at the post office. Yesterday, 2/24/11, I attempted to buy a few items for dinner and my debit card was rejected.
> Had $546.00 in my checking account.
> Seems the honest folks at DirecTv robbery.com, took $535. for the units,
> ...


I am happy that you at least have the shipping label information.

I generally don't get to worked up over the "i did not know it was leased" and "D* lied" threads. But the return equipment policy does seem more than unfair. I can't believe they went to USPS to return items. I am sure it is cheaper, but the delivery confirmations on USPS stuff has always been suspect IMO. If they are going to charge that much money for non returned equipment, they need to get rock solid return data. Including the fact that they should know the shipping label information when they send you the return kit rather than making you responsible. There should also be a webpage that shows all the progress. If D* would give you the tools to monitor the process, I would certainly be on their side. The current policy looks like a class action waiting to happen.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I feel really bad for the OP, and I am no fan of DirecTV mgmt. 

That being said: people - debit cards are not wise. Use a real credit card. You have zero protections on a debit card, it is cash, for crying out loud.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

This is one reason to make sure you keep up on DirecTV when you return a receiver. Once the tracking info shows they have received the box, you should call them so they notate your account. Should you really have to do this? No, but it is an unfortunate necessity.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

iamqnow said:


> Due to finances, I suspended, then cancelled my DirecTv account.
> Received a recovery kit on 1/27 for my 3 receivers and dropped them off with the prepaid labels, at the post office. Yesterday, 2/24/11, I attempted to buy a few items for dinner and my debit card was rejected.
> Had $546.00 in my checking account.
> Seems the honest folks at DirecTv robbery.com, took $535. for the units,
> ...


When does the tracking info from the post office show Direct TV received the receivers?


----------



## Floyd (Nov 10, 2004)

I had a defective receiver replaced several months ago. Dtv shipped me the new receiver, and there was a new shipping label for the old receiver that was placed into the same box and taken to the post office. I took it to the post office because the label indicated that it was a USPS shipment. At the post office they didn't give me any receipt. I asked for one, and they said they don't give receipts for pre-pd labeled boxes, since I didn't pay for the shipping and no money was exchanged by me. No tracking info either.
There was a line of people waiting behind me and I didn't want to hold everyone up, but that's the last time I'll not get a receipt of some kind. I guess I could have made a copy of the shipping label before I stuck it on the box, but I expected to get a receipt at the post office.
Luckily, everything went through OK.
I think I could have taken the box to the UPS store, which is what I will do next time.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Doesn't DIRECTV now use Smart Post? That's a combination of FedEx and USPS. Basically USPS handles the ends of the delivery, and FedEX handles the middle. The tracking number works on both sites. USPS doesn't update often, but it does get tracked.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Call the credit card company and dispute the charges. They should suspend the charge from your account and it will open up your available balance to charge more. They will then research it and make a decision. If they decide it wasn't appropriate, it will be removed. If they feel you waited too long to send them back, they could put the charge back on your account.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> I feel really bad for the OP, and I am no fan of DirecTV mgmt.
> 
> That being said: people - debit cards are not wise. Use a real credit card. You have zero protections on a debit card, it is cash, for crying out loud.


Not true.

It may depend on who you have your debit card with but I have disputed charges on my debit card and received immediate relief from Bank of America.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Not true.
> 
> It may depend on who you have your debit card with but I have disputed charges on my debit card and received immediate relief from Bank of America.


Same for me with M&T.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> Not true.
> 
> It may depend on who you have your debit card with but I have disputed charges on my debit card and received immediate relief from Bank of America.


Me, too. I have my debit card with Wachovia, and when a satellite hardware dealer debited me for $900 worth of receivers he never sent me, Wachovia immediately restored the whole amount to my account, pending comppletion of its investigation, which was ultimately resolved in my favor.


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I think you only have 21 days to return the equipment. Looks like you went beyond that. They will still refund the money when they receive the receivers, though.
> 
> EDIT: Mis-read the post, I thought you dropped the receivers off at the Post Office yesterday. So you may or may not have exceeded the time allotment.


Returned it 1/28/2011, the next day. sorry.


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I think you only have 21 days to return the equipment. Looks like you went beyond that. They will still refund the money when they receive the receivers, though.
> 
> EDIT: Mis-read the post, I thought you dropped the receivers off at the Post Office yesterday. So you may or may not have exceeded the time allotment.


Nope, brought them the very next day that I got the recovery kits.


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

AntAltMike said:


> Me, too. I have my debit card with Wachovia, and when a satellite hardware dealer debited me for $900 worth of receivers he never sent me, Wachovia immediately restored the whole amount to my account, pending comppletion of its investigation, which was ultimately resolved in my favor.


Luckily, I have B.O.A. as well, and they credited me today pending an investigation.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Then provide them with the information showing that so they can fix it.


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Same for me with M&T.


Looks like I have the money in my account today, courtesy of B.O.A. pending their investigation. I can eat tonight!


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> Call the credit card company and dispute the charges. They should suspend the charge from your account and it will open up your available balance to charge more. They will then research it and make a decision. If they decide it wasn't appropriate, it will be removed. If they feel you waited too long to send them back, they could put the charge back on your account.


As mentioned, I brought the boxes to the post office the day after I rec'd the recovery kits.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

iamqnow said:


> Looks like I have the money in my account today, courtesy of B.O.A. pending their investigation. I can eat tonight!


Great news!!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

iamqnow said:


> As mentioned, I brought the boxes to the post office the day after I rec'd the recovery kits.


What does the tracking info show?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

No one is out to get you. Accusing them of lying and stealing is a bit much. If you can show that you shipped them it is an easy fix. Having a low enough balance that something like this wipes it out is a different issue.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> No one is out to get you. Accusing them of lying and stealing is a bit much. If you can show that you shipped them it is an easy fix. Having a low enough balance that something like this wiped it out is a different issue.


Just amazing.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Be that as it may, a real credit card allows for additional protection, as well as more breathing room. At least a vendor can't wipe your cash account out with a credit card. One of my staff members had his debit card with BoA stolen two months ago. Took BoA 3 weeks to do a partial temporary credit pending investigation.

Good news for the OP, though, glad they came through. For safety reasons, I don't keep a high checking balance, either, and I certainly don't keep a debit card.



tonyd79 said:


> Not true.
> 
> It may depend on who you have your debit card with but I have disputed charges on my debit card and received immediate relief from Bank of America.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a debit card.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

raott said:


> Just amazing.


Why thank you. 

Seriously though...show them the information confirming that the units were shipped and they will fix it. No reason to start throwing out accusations.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> Seriously though...show them the information confirming that the units were shipped and they will fix it. No reason to start throwing out accusations.


From the OP

"They claim it can take up to 8 weeks to "receive and process" returned "

Why should he have to wait 8 weeks?


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

To the Op. Glad that BOA was able to put the funds back in your account. Just so you know how it works, you have been given a "provisional credit" to your account while the bank researches your claim of an unauthorized transaction. Just keep in mind that should the bank not find in your favor, those funds are going to be immediately debited back out of your account and send back to Directv. Granted given what you have told us I don't think that should happen, but you will DEFINITELY want to keep an eye on the account while this is going on, the LAST thing you want to have happen is you start bouncing a bunch of checks because those funds were taken back out. If you are not using the online banking portal to keep an eye on your account, I would definitely look to get setup on that just to cover your tukis. 

(And no, I do not work for BOA, but I do work for one of its competitors)


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I have credit/debit card and always use credit. Your covered with credit. Info i have is debit card is directed through several banks( why I don't know) and info stolen while credit goes straight to your bank.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

From OP:
"They claim it can take up to 8 weeks to "receive and process" returned equipment, and they don't even know if they actually have them!!!" 

When inventory is tracked by computer almost instantly with bar code scanners, why should it take up to 8 weeks and be a black hole? This is an ignorant, feeble excuse by D*.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

JeffBowser said:


> I feel really bad for the OP, and I am no fan of DirecTV mgmt.
> 
> That being said: people - debit cards are not wise. Use a real credit card. You have zero protections on a debit card, it is cash, for crying out loud.


Not true. Any money taken from your bank account witout your permission is the responsibility of the bank debit card or other. I know that from experience.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

sweep49 said:


> When inventory is tracked by computer almost instantly with bar code scanners, why should it take up to 8 weeks and be a black hole? This is an ignorant, feeble excuse by D*.


They have demonstrated again and again their tracking system is not that sophisticated.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

How the process works and why it works that way has been explained time and time again.


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

iamqnow said:


> Due to finances, I suspended, then cancelled my DirecTv account.
> Received a recovery kit on 1/27 for my 3 receivers and dropped them off with the prepaid labels, at the post office the next day. Yesterday, 2/24/11, I attempted to buy a few items for dinner and my debit card was rejected.
> Had $546.00 in my checking account.
> Seems the honest folks at DirecTv robbery.com, took $535. for the units,
> ...


If you have the proof of delivery for the receivers then DirecTV has taken malicious action against you, and they are liable for the damages they caused. Unfortunately it's not worth the time for an attorney since you might get actual damages plus a couple of thousand dollars at most. I don't know your state laws but it might be worth a small claim just to see what happens. Claim whatever your state maximum is.

Even if it was a mistake or error by DirecTV they are obligated to make it right (in this case that means paying you money as the only remedy). They should be happy to offer a settlement.

At the very minimum please let your state Attorney General or Consumer Affairs department know of the issue. The Better Business Bureau as well.

I'm not going to accuse DirecTV of anything, but if your story is true there are probably federal issues violated as well so a complaint to the Federal Trade Commission would be in order.

The actions you take might help others from experiencing what you did. If you do nothing then you invite DirecTV and others to keep taking such actions against innocent people.

Isn't it strange that these "mistakes" usually end up with people missing $500 from their account rather than $500 too much?


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Congress went out of its way to differentiate between credit cards and Debit cards, and it did so because of powerful lobbying by the Banks. 

Credit card companies are held to strict liability laws. The law limits consumer liability for credit card fraud to $50, and the credit card company is obligated to investigate if you send them a written request by certified mail within 60 days. 

Some here have posted that their banks performed an internal investigation and resolved the issue in their favor. I'm glad, but you were fortunate. Had the Bank have come back and claimed that the issue was your fault, you would either have to write off the amount, or spend months or years fighting a battle that Federal law prevents you from winning.

Always use a credit card and dispute the payment within 60 days if necessary.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I hate those "Smart Post" returns.

I returned 2 receivers that went through Smart Post within 10 days of each other - I dropped both off at the post office the day after I got the recovery boxes. The first receiver apparently took the long way back and arrived after the second resulting in a non-return charge on my account. But a quick call got things straightened out within 24 hours (I had the tracking numbers and so did DirecTV).


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Floyd said:


> I had a defective receiver replaced several months ago. Dtv shipped me the new receiver, and there was a new shipping label for the old receiver that was placed into the same box and taken to the post office. I took it to the post office because the label indicated that it was a USPS shipment. At the post office they didn't give me any receipt. I asked for one, and they said they don't give receipts for pre-pd labeled boxes, since I didn't pay for the shipping and no money was exchanged by me. No tracking info either.
> There was a line of people waiting behind me and I didn't want to hold everyone up, but that's the last time I'll not get a receipt of some kind. I guess I could have made a copy of the shipping label before I stuck it on the box, but I expected to get a receipt at the post office.
> Luckily, everything went through OK.
> I think I could have taken the box to the UPS store, which is what I will do next time.


I went through this too. USPS clerk said, "we don't give receipts or tracking numbers for these types of packages."


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> No one is out to get you. Accusing them of lying and stealing is a bit much. If you can show that you shipped them it is an easy fix. Having a low enough balance that something like this wipes it out is a different issue.


It appears that to be safe you need to close any accounts D* may have been paid from and then cancel the service.

Having that low of a balance could be as simple as you don't have more to keep there. I have a family member whose account is often down under $10.

My self I get nervous if the amount in the checking isn't enough to pay all my bills with a extra month as reserve. Approx double what the OP had as un-needed funds.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

All you have to do is return the equipment. If there is an issue, provide them with proof that it was shipped so they can fix the problem. It's fixable. If you're going to use a card which is attached to a checking/savings account...keep a high enough balance so that an issue won't wipe it out. Otherwise, use a different form of payment. A real problem would be when there is an issue and DirecTV doesn't fix it. A fixable problem is an example of successful customer service.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

If you fear that this may happen to you, I have a solution that will work for me and maybe for you. I have a credit card that has a 0 balance that I really do not intend to run up a balance. I set up the credit card to auto deduct a set amount from my bank each month. I set the amount a little above my monthly Directv bill amount. They will only deduct the actual bill amount if it is below the set amount. Set up the Directv auto pay to this account. Now any large bills will not come directly out of my bank account. The regular billed amount will be paid without me having to do anything. Paying a little interest if the situation arises is better than my bank account being cleaned out.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> No one is out to get you. Accusing them of lying and stealing is a bit much. If you can show that you shipped them it is an easy fix. Having a low enough balance that something like this wipes it out is a different issue.


Are you serious? You are actually putting some of the blame on the op for this because he didn't have enough in the account to cover a gross mistake by Directv? Is there nothing that they can do wrong in your mind?


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

I never have understood the whole concept of using debit cards. I use a credit card for pretty much all my purchases. I pay my balance in full every month. I get basically a month free float on the money. It costs me $0. I get all the protection that others have already described. And I use Amex Blue cash which provides cash back on all purchases (1.25% on everything except gas, groceries, and a couple of other categories on which it pays 5%). Every year I get anywhere from $700 - $1,000 cash back on stuff I'm going to buy anyway. Seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

raoul5788 said:


> Are you serious? You are actually putting some of the blame on the op for this because he didn't have enough in the account to cover a gross mistake by Directv? Is there nothing that they can do wrong in your mind?


If they screwed up, they screwed up. That can be fixed. If you're going to use a payment option which is attached to your primary checking account...keep a safe balance so you aren't left without. Common sense. I never said they didn't screw up. The rhetoric was just a bit outlandish.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

When I returned a receiver yesterday via Smart Post, the PO clerk said that the PO was now issuing receipts and scanned the shipping label to give me one. It's called a "Pre-paid Mailpiece Acceptance" and that proof along with the FedEx tracking number should allow me to follow the receiver's progress back to DirecTV.


----------



## ssandhoops (Dec 2, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> I never have understood the whole concept of using debit cards. I use a credit card for pretty much all my purchases. I pay my balance in full every month. I get basically a month free float on the money. It costs me $0. I get all the protection that others have already described. And I use Amex Blue cash which provides cash back on all purchases (1.25% on everything except gas, groceries, and a couple of other categories on which it pays 5%). Every year I get anywhere from $700 - $1,000 cash back on stuff I'm going to buy anyway. Seems like a no-brainer to me.


As long as you can pay the balance every month and don't pay interest, yes the credit card is the way to go. Unfortunately there are many people that just can't do that and ultimately end up with massive credit card debt. The debit card at least keeps people from spending money they don't have.

Back to the main subject of the thread, what I don't get is if D* is telling folks it can take up to 8 weeks to process returns, why would they charge someone for non-return after 4 weeks?


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> If they screwed up, they screwed up. That can be fixed. If you're going to use a payment option which is attached to your primary checking account...keep a safe balance so you aren't left without. Common sense. I never said they didn't screw up. The rhetoric was just a bit outlandish.


My rhetoric? Seriously? Take a look in the mirror.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Not true.
> 
> It may depend on who you have your debit card with but I have disputed charges on my debit card and received immediate relief from Bank of America.


Same thing with my local bank issued Debit Card. Sign a paper, and the money was immediately returned to my account pending a resolution of the dispute.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

STOP

Seriously, no personal attacks. I'm not in the mood. Thanks.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Make a copy of the entire label before you stick it on the box. Under the address it is going to there is a bar code with a long string of numbers on it. Type that whole string of numbers into the google search bar and it will pick out what part is a tracking number and from there you will be able to see the USPS side of it.

Under that there is another bar code with a string of numbers, some with parenthesis. Like (xxxxxxx) yyyyyyyyyyy. Type all the "y" numbers into the google search bar. That will give you the FedEx tracking number, although nothing came up for the last one I sent back.

The one that says TRK for the label that goes on the box and the little sliver they suggest you keep seems to do nothing for you. It must be an internal thing.

With the first number you can prove you gave it to the post office. (See attached). That should be proof enough to get the bank/credit card company to judge in your favor for your dispute. If it got lost after you shipped it, D* covers all the shipping so it's their problem if it got lost along the way, not yours.


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> What does the tracking info show?


Seems the tracking info only shows what was sent to me. The post office would not provide a receipt as I was not paying. I saved the bottom tear-off of the ship out labels and can't get any info on outbound from me.


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> It appears that to be safe you need to close any accounts D* may have been paid from and then cancel the service.
> Raoul5788 Quote:
> Originally Posted by Hoosier205 View Post
> Accusing them of lying and stealing is a bit much. If you can show that you shipped them it is an easy fix. Having a low enough balance that something like this wipes it out is a different issue.
> ...


Low enough balance??? I am up to date, always, with all my bills and think over $500.00 in a non-interest account is more than sufficient. Excuse me for not having money to burn. Did I anticipate being ripped off?


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

matt said:


> Make a copy of the entire label before you stick it on the box. Under the address it is going to there is a bar code with a long string of numbers on it. Type that whole string of numbers into the google search bar and it will pick out what part is a tracking number and from there you will be able to see the USPS side of it.
> 
> Under that there is another bar code with a string of numbers, some with parenthesis. Like (xxxxxxx) yyyyyyyyyyy. Type all the "y" numbers into the google search bar. That will give you the FedEx tracking number, although nothing came up for the last one I sent back.
> 
> ...


"The one that says TRK for the label that goes on the box and the little sliver they suggest you keep seems to do nothing for you. It must be an internal thing."
You are correct, it is useless as far as me tracking.


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

ssandhoops said:


> As long as you can pay the balance every month and don't pay interest, yes the credit card is the way to go. Unfortunately there are many people that just can't do that and ultimately end up with massive credit card debt. The debit card at least keeps people from spending money they don't have.
> 
> Back to the main subject of the thread, what I don't get is if D* is telling folks it can take up to 8 weeks to process returns, why would they charge someone for non-return after 4 weeks?


"Back to the main subject of the thread, what I don't get is if D* is telling folks it can take up to 8 weeks to process returns, why would they charge someone for non-return after 4 weeks?"
Excellent point!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"raoul5788" said:


> My rhetoric? Seriously? Take a look in the mirror.


No, not your rhetoric. Taking a possible mistake on the part of DirecTV and accusing them of far worse...lying and stealing. That wasn't you.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

iamqnow said:


> Due to finances, I suspended, then cancelled my DirecTv account.
> Received a recovery kit on 1/27 for my 3 receivers and dropped them off with the prepaid labels, at the post office the next day. Yesterday, 2/24/11, I attempted to buy a few items for dinner and my debit card was rejected.
> Had $546.00 in my checking account.
> 
> ...


What's the tracking numbers on the returned receivers?

You do have 'em, right? Well there's your proof. Look 'em up and give all the facts to a DirecTV supervisor.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Floyd said:


> I had a defective receiver replaced several months ago. Dtv shipped me the new receiver, and there was a new shipping label for the old receiver that was placed into the same box and taken to the post office. I took it to the post office because the label indicated that it was a USPS shipment. *At the post office they didn't give me any receipt.* I asked for one, and they said they don't give receipts for pre-pd labeled boxes, since I didn't pay for the shipping and no money was exchanged by me. No tracking info either.
> There was a line of people waiting behind me and I didn't want to hold everyone up, but that's the last time I'll not get a receipt of some kind. I guess I could have made a copy of the shipping label before I stuck it on the box, but I expected to get a receipt at the post office.
> Luckily, everything went through OK.
> I think I could have taken the box to the UPS store, which is what I will do next time.


The receipt is on the bottom of the label.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

The "trk" number is the FedEx return tracking number. Submit it on the FedEx website to see where the box is now.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

iamqnow said:


> "The one that says TRK for the label that goes on the box and the little sliver they suggest you keep seems to do nothing for you. It must be an internal thing."
> You are correct, it is useless as far as me tracking.


Well take those to an USPS supervisor, because whoever scanned your return packages at your local post office is a crook. One, I can see an error. Multi suggest thievery.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Last summer DirecTV mistakenly charged my credit card autopay $265 for non return of a receiver that they acknowledged having received. It took a full 13 weeks before my money was refunded. After a few weeks I wrote Ellen's office and they would not help get my refund any sooner. I filed a complaint with the BBB. DirecTV waited it out and then responded to the BBB that they had refunded my money.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

DirecTV uses USPS "Return Service", which seems to be very, very slow. My brother died last month and I canceled his DirecTV service. They sent me a return kit which I mailed the next day. Here's the tracking info I have as of today:



> Picked Up and Processed by Agent, February 03, 2011
> Available for Pickup, January 28, 2011, 11:38 am, LAS VEGAS, NV 89113
> Picked Up by Shipping Agent, January 28, 2011, 11:34 am, LAS VEGAS, NV 89113


Nothing after February 3, more than three weeks ago. I'm not too worried, though, the credit card he was using has been closed.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"sbl" said:


> DirecTV uses USPS "Return Service", which seems to be very, very slow. My brother died last month and I canceled his DirecTV service. They sent me a return kit which I mailed the next day. Here's the tracking info I have as of today:
> 
> Nothing after February 3, more than three weeks ago. I'm not too worried, though, the credit card he was using has been closed.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I sympathize with the OP. I do think this kind of thing is standard operating procedure for D*. They hit you with all the bogus charges they can get away with, hoping you won't notice or fight back. It's criminal. My experience was similar. After receiving a statement showing they owed me a $40 credit, I get hit with nearly $1000 in ETF and non-return fees a month later. I eventually got all my money back since it was their "mistake" (I had no more equipment to return and was out of contract). I did everything I could possibly do to prevent the situation (both verbal and written confirmation of my contract and equipment status before cancelling). But it was futile.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> Seriously though...show them the information confirming that the units were shipped and they will fix it.


And what "information" would that be? How can he prove that the units have been shipped if the postal clerk didn't give him a receipt showing that the boxes were dropped off for return to D*?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hoosier205 said:


> Nothing wrong with a debit card.


 The only problem with a debit card is what happened with the OP. It is against "real money" in your bank account which, in case of an error can cause your other outstanding payments to crash like Windows 98 release 1. With a credit card it's only a credit line being affected not your mortgage payment and usually isn't as damaging.

If an erroneous payment is taken THEN immediately REFUNDED on a debit card your funds can be tied up for over a week. It doesn't hurt as bad on a credit card.

Otherwise debit cards have the same protections as a credit card.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

DJ Lon said:


> I went through this too. USPS clerk said, "we don't give receipts or tracking numbers for these types of packages."


 Yes they do, they just don't know they do. Next time force them to scan the bar code. I recently went through that and they did scan it and were surprised it worked. I was able to track the box all the way from Fedex->USPS->DirecTV. Both numbers are on the label. I posted how to decipher it here somewhere. It made it from NJ to DirecTV in less than 4 days.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

joshjr said:


> Not true. Any money taken from your bank account witout your permission is the responsibility of the bank debit card or other. I know that from experience.


Very true, but try explaining that to the 7 other folks whose checks bounced on your account plus the $200 in returned check fees which the bank does NOT have to refund (but usually will ONCE).

I never use a debit card for ANYTHING other than an ATM.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TBlazer07 said:


> Yes they do, they just don't know they do. Next time force them to scan the bar code. I recently went through that and they did scan it and were surprised it worked. I was able to track the box all the way from Fedex->USPS->DirecTV. Both numbers are on the label. I posted how to decipher it here somewhere. It made it from NJ to DirecTV in less than 4 days.


+1......Did the same thing when I sent back a HR20 that died.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

iamqnow said:


> "The one that says TRK for the label that goes on the box and the little sliver they suggest you keep seems to do nothing for you. It must be an internal thing."
> You are correct, it is useless as far as me tracking.


 It's not if you know the "code." Unfortunatly I can't find my post where I posted how to fully decipher it (Fedex part and USPS part) and yes, the USPS printed out a receipt for me. Had to "force" them to try but when they did it worked.


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> I never have understood the whole concept of using debit cards. I use a credit card for pretty much all my purchases. I pay my balance in full every month. I get basically a month free float on the money. It costs me $0. I get all the protection that others have already described. And I use Amex Blue cash which provides cash back on all purchases (1.25% on everything except gas, groceries, and a couple of other categories on which it pays 5%). Every year I get anywhere from $700 - $1,000 cash back on stuff I'm going to buy anyway. Seems like a no-brainer to me.


Ditto +1


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> Yes they do, they just don't know they do. Next time force them to scan the bar code. I recently went through that and they did scan it and were surprised it worked. I was able to track the box all the way from Fedex->USPS->DirecTV. Both numbers are on the label. I posted how to decipher it here somewhere. It made it from NJ to DirecTV in less than 4 days.


How much "force" should I use when I ask the clerk to scan the bar code? I dropped off a recovery kit at my local post office in southern Maine on January 20th. I asked the clerk for a receipt. Based on her response, there was no way that I was gonna get a receipt, except maybe if I displayed a firearm for persuasion, and that likely wouldn't have ended well for me. It took 11 days for the box to get to Memphis. Had to go to Massachusetts first, then Indianapolis, then Southaven, Mississippi before getting to Memphis. There was zero tracking information available to me until the box got into the hands of FedEx, which happened on day 6 in Massachusetts.


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

If this happened to me I wouldn't wait I would immediately file a complaint with your states Attorney Generals Office.

Directv has been caught doing this many times and have paid fines... but yet it keeps happening over and over again.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> It's not if you know the "code." Unfortunatly I can't find my post where I posted how to fully decipher it (Fedex part and USPS part) and yes, the USPS printed out a receipt for me. Had to "force" them to try but when they did it worked.


There's a 20 digit number identified like so on the return label, and also located on a peel away strip that should be retained by the customer:

"Trk: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"

That full number will serve as a tracking number for both USPS and FedEx. On the USPS web site, tracking information (if it shows up at all) will be anything but timely.


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

gitarzan said:


> Last summer DirecTV mistakenly charged my credit card autopay $265 for non return of a receiver that they acknowledged having received. It took a full 13 weeks before my money was refunded. After a few weeks I wrote Ellen's office and they would not help get my refund any sooner. I filed a complaint with the BBB. DirecTV waited it out and then responded to the BBB that they had refunded my money.


That's when you sign on to your AMEX website, and click "dispute charge - fraud"; amazing how fast they get errors like that corrected. I have done that a handful of times I have been with AMEX and they have always sided with me; which is why I have been a life long member


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

gitarzan said:


> ...I filed a complaint with the BBB. DirecTV waited it out and then responded to the BBB that they had refunded my money.


I'm not sure what you mean when you say that "DirecTV waited it out", but it has been repoprted here consistently that DirecTV is not a member of the BBB and that is why it gets a mandatory "F" rating from it.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"DavidMi" said:


> If this happened to me I wouldn't wait I would immediately file a complaint with your states Attorney Generals Office.
> 
> Directv has been caught doing this many times and have paid fines... but yet it keeps happening over and over again.


Oh come on...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

tealcomp said:


> That's when you sign on to your AMEX website, and click "dispute charge - fraud"; amazing how fast they get errors like that corrected. I have done that a handful of times I have been with AMEX and they have always sided with me; which is why I have been a life long member


Have you actually been a victim of fraud? Who/what were the perps if you found out.

But calling a dispute a "fraud" in this case may well be crying "Wolf!".


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dcandmc said:


> How much "force" should I use when I ask the clerk to scan the bar code? I dropped off a recovery kit at my local post office in southern Maine on January 20th. I asked the clerk for a receipt. Based on her response, there was no way that I was gonna get a receipt, except maybe if I displayed a firearm for persuasion, and that likely wouldn't have ended well for me. It took 11 days for the box to get to Memphis. Had to go to Massachusetts first, then Indianapolis, then Southaven, Mississippi before getting to Memphis. There was zero tracking information available to me until the box got into the hands of FedEx, which happened on day 6 in Massachusetts.


I insisted they TRY and scan the barcode. After them telling me "It won't work" umpteen times I told them to just TRY. They finally did scan it and I got a printed receipt and was able to track the package on every step of the way from PO->Fedex->PO->DirecTV. If they refuse ask to speak to the Postmaster and tell him you KNOW it works. If that fails fill out the complaint card. You will get a call from that.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

I'm sorry this mistake happened.

It's not as if DIRECTV sent out this memo:
TO ALL EMPLOYEES:
When a customer returns a receiver, pretend it was never received and screw the customer for the cost of the receiver.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

Send it in a way that requires a signature showing it was received.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

APB101 said:


> Send it in a way that requires a signature showing it was received.


 Unfortunately you can't do that with their return labels. Post office will not permit it unless you pay the full shipping charges and not use their label. You can't just add a "signature required" option.


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Have you actually been a victim of fraud? Who/what were the perps if you found out.
> 
> But calling a dispute a "fraud" in this case may well be crying "Wolf!".


Yes, as a matter of fact I have -- and you can be assured if D* did to me what has been reported here, I would not "hesitate" to do the same. Hey you don't think they would hesitate to mark my credit if I failed to pay my bill ? I hold people accountable, just as I do for myself.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tealcomp said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact I have -- and you can be assured if D* did to me what has been reported here, I would not "hesitate" to do the same. Hey you don't think they would hesitate to mark my credit if I failed to pay my bill ? I hold people accountable, just as I do for myself.


I think Lax was trying to say fraud is a bit different than what happened to the OP. Is it fraud? I don't know, but here's a legal definition...
http://definitions.uslegal.com/f/fraud/


> Fraud is generally defined in the law as an intentional misrepresentation of material existing fact made by one person to another with knowledge of its falsity and for the purpose of inducing the other person to act, and upon which the other person relies with resulting injury or damage. Fraud may also be made by an omission or purposeful failure to state material facts, which nondisclosure makes other statements misleading.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> I think Lax was trying to say fraud is a bit different than what happened to the OP. Is it fraud? I don't know, but here's a legal definition...
> http://definitions.uslegal.com/f/fraud/


I doubt if the Amex website he referred to had a section to click "dispute charges - negligence"


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yep. Get a credit card. Very sound advice in today's financial situation. Not everyone maintains responsibility with credit cards, even if it starts as an honest vow that it will be paid off every month. To some (me included) credit cards are designed to provide money you don't have, then in the end you're in the hole for the rest of your life because "things come up" and you're paying bank exec's bonuses in sky high interest payments, and it's going to take you until you're 143 to pay off the debt.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

marker101 said:


> ... To some (me included) credit cards are designed to provide money you don't have, then in the end you're in the hole for the rest of your life because "things come up" and you're paying bank exec's bonuses in sky high interest payments, and it's going to take you until you're 143 to pay off the debt.


True, but at least with the new credit card laws, you know exactly how long it will take to payoff your balance, if you only make a minimum payment. And how much you need to pay monthly, in order to pay it off in 36 months. That is, if your credit card company follows the rules and you actually pay attention to your statement.

Plus they added these restrictions and more:

-Fees for going over your credit limit cannot exceed the amount of overspending. In other words, going $20 over the credit limit can only trigger a fee of $20 or less.

-Banks and credit unions are now required to get customers' permission "opting in" before charging over-limit fees.

-Occasional late fees are capped at $25. Late fees can be higher if cardholders are late more than once in a six-month period.

-Banning double-cycle billing. Finance charges cannot be carried over more than one billing cycle.

It was a great bill that initially received bad press and has probably gone unnoticed by most.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

tealcomp said:


> That's when you sign on to your AMEX website, and click "dispute charge - fraud"; amazing how fast they get errors like that corrected. I have done that a handful of times I have been with AMEX and they have always sided with me; which is why I have been a life long member


....and this is exactly why you should use a credit card, and preferably one from a company with excellent customer service like Amex, rather than a debit card.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> ....and this is exactly why you should use a credit card, and preferably one from a company with excellent customer service like Amex, rather than a debit card.


It's already been stated that virtally all banks (including the OP's) will immediately reimburse your account when you dispute a charge on a debit card.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

marker101 said:


> Yep. Get a credit card. Very sound advice in today's financial situation. Not everyone maintains responsibility with credit cards, even if it starts as an honest vow that it will be paid off every month. To some (me included) credit cards are designed to provide money you don't have, then in the end you're in the hole for the rest of your life because "things come up" and you're paying bank exec's bonuses in sky high interest payments, and it's going to take you until you're 143 to pay off the debt.


Yes, you need to have personal discipline. I got my first credit card when I was 19 and started working full time. I am now 51. I have never carried a balance and have never paid a cent in interest on any credit card. I am just an average person, not special or unique. It simply takes discipline.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> STOP
> 
> Seriously, no personal attacks. I'm not in the mood. Thanks.


Please remember Stuart's post. Ain't nobody happy when the Shadow ain't happy...

I've deleted a few posts that forgot Stuart's simple requirement.

Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

iamqnow said:


> Due to finances, I suspended, then cancelled my DirecTv account.
> Received a recovery kit on 1/27 for my 3 receivers and dropped them off with the prepaid labels, at the post office the next day. Yesterday, 2/24/11, I attempted to buy a few items for dinner and my debit card was rejected.
> Had $546.00 in my checking account.
> Seems the honest folks at DirecTv robbery.com, took $535. for the units,
> ...


iamqnow,

Sorry about these problems. And I'm sorry some DBSTalk'ers have not been as kind as they might otherwise. $500+ is real money--especially when it means you can't eat for even one meal. (And it sounds like you've been very responsible with your bills, your cash, etc. Good for you.)

I hope DIRECTV straightens our your case very soon. And all these processes as well. I know DIRECTV doesn't mean to "defraud or steal", yet when one is starving because of someone else's mistake, it can sure feel otherwise.

Glad to hear your bank is helping.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> Seriously though...show them the information confirming that the units were shipped and they will fix it. No reason to start throwing out accusations.


It will take DirecTV up to 4 weeks to credit the account and then up to 8 weeks to issue a refund plus additional time where their process doesn't work. For me it took 13 weeks to get my money back.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Not true.
> 
> It may depend on who you have your debit card with but I have disputed charges on my debit card and received immediate relief from Bank of America.


With a debit card, the money is real, with a credit card, its not.. Simple as that.

I get to see my statement before I actually pay something... I never have to worry about not having money when I try and use plastic.

If someone can't handle a credit card, they shouldn't have a debit card either. They should only use cash. No, I am serious.. Seeing the actual cash go out of ones hand will help reinforce how much they spending...

And for utilities, they should use actual checks.

If the OP had used a credit card, then he would not have had his card rejected at dinner.

Thats not to say thats the cause of the OPs issue.. Its not... DIrectv probably screwed up here.. The reason I say probably, I wonder if going from suspended to canceled had some sort of effect that caused his account to get charged faster than it should have in the first place. It doesn't really seem like they waited as long as expected to charge him for the units... If thats the case, then they have a serious systems issue they need to address.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> No one is out to get you. Accusing them of lying and stealing is a bit much. If you can show that you shipped them it is an easy fix. Having a low enough balance that something like this wipes it out is a different issue.


I know of a company, not Directv, that is out to get you, and probably has most of the people on this board at some point in time. Some companies purposely ignore systems issues that they know work well into their favor, even when they get caught and fined for said desecration from time to time.. Frankly, those people should be locked in jail, I don't care if they are only stealing 10 cents from people, if its purposeful, then they deserve to get nailed. I don't have enough info to say if Directv is doing something bad purposefully, and I doubt they are, but I wouldn't simply state that there is no way they are...


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> DIrectv probably screwed up here.. The reason I say probably, I wonder if going from suspended to canceled had some sort of effect that caused his account to get charged faster than it should have in the first place. It doesn't really seem like they waited as long as expected to charge him for the units... If thats the case, then they have a serious systems issue they need to address.


My situation was similar in that I cancelled my suspended account before getting incorrectly charged for non return of a receiver.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> With a debit card, the money is real, with a credit card, its not.. Simple as that.
> 
> I get to see my statement before I actually pay something... I never have to worry about not having money when I try and use plastic.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. Even if you have no intention of ever using a credit card, you should at least have one. Any account that requires some sort of card as a secondary funding should then use that card. So, if there is an erroneous charge as in the OP's case, they are not affected immediately. And by using the credit card, it's very possible that they can have the charge disputed and resolved before the statement period is even finished.

- Merg


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't think the biggest issue here (other than to the OP of course) is the erroneous charge because mistakes can happen, but how long the process takes to fix it (from time of contact to full refund). There is no excuse for it to take 2-3 months in total.

Also, regarding disputing the charge on a credit card or debit card that doesn't (and won't) prevent DirecTV (or any seller) from sending it to collections, it only returns the funds TEMPORARILY to your account. Even if the bank finds in YOUR favor the seller (whoever it is) can still take further action including but not limited to sending you to collections or taking legal action. The banks decision does not resolve the claim by the seller in any way shape or form. 

I disputed a charge with Amex and they resolved it in my favor but the store fought me for over 2 years. Eventually we "settled" and I had my credit record cleared.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> I don't think the biggest issue here (other than to the OP of course) is the erroneous charge because mistakes can happen, but how long the process takes to fix it (from time of contact to full refund). There is no excuse for it to take 2-3 months in total.
> 
> Also, regarding disputing the charge on a credit card or debit card that doesn't (and won't) prevent DirecTV (or any seller) from sending it to collections, it only returns the funds TEMPORARILY to your account. Even if the bank finds in YOUR favor the seller (whoever it is) can still take further action including but not limited to sending you to collections or taking legal action. The banks decision does not resolve the claim by the seller in any way shape or form.
> 
> I disputed a charge with Amex and they resolved it in my favor but the store fought me for over 2 years. Eventually we "settled" and I had my credit record cleared.


All very valid points. However, by at least having a credit card linked as opposed to a debit card, you don't have to worry about being out that cash during the dispute/resolution process or having your debit card denied/getting overdrawn because of a charge that should not have occurred.

It basically helps to put time a little more back on your side.

- Merg


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Three years ago I got a non-return charge for a defective HR20 that the DirecTV tech's took from my house when they replaced the unit. Apparently they didn't return the unit to DirecTV's stock as quickly as they should have.

Since I was being billed through Verizon it took over three months to get the charge rescinded. I wasn't out any money, but the aggravation factor was huge. Verizon provides great service, except when there is a problem.

I believe that if it really takes 90 days for DirecTV to correct a mistake like this, they should allow more than 21 days for the return of their equipment.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

The credit card I gave D* when I signed up 3 years ago has expired. After reading this thread I'm beginning to think that I'd be better off giving my credit info to Barrister Samuel Uwantu than to D*.

Seriously, I live in PA so D* can't force me to update it and they haven't done anything except put a note in red boldface on my online page.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

oldengineer said:


> The credit card I gave D* when I signed up 3 years ago has expired. After reading this thread I'm beginning to think that I'd be better off giving my credit info to Barrister Samuel Uwantu than to D*.
> 
> Seriously, I live in PA so D* can't force me to update it and they haven't done anything except put a note in red boldface on my online page.


Chances are, if you still have the same account (even if the card number has changed) and they bill it, your credit card company will automatically go ahead and except the charge because it is coming from a utility that has your card info from a long time ago.

Yes, this is the way credit card companies have come up with to help consumers not have lapses in payments when they forget to update their credit card expiration info.. Believe me, I went through a situation that really p**sed me off. I wanted a utility to stop charging me but they wouldn't stop, (account not in my name, but charged to my credit card, with my name as the card holder and all, but they wouldn't let me cancel their payments to my card) and I called my card, and they said simply changing the account number and such wouldn't do anything, they'd simply still charge for it and send notices to everyone that they need to update their info. (I got it fixed finally another way)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I tend to agree with the timing of things.. That is the biggest issue. Things should never take 90 days to get fixed in your favor, if its your money everyone is haggeleing over. Now at least if directv said, ok, well give you your money back for 90 days, till we have researched it, and then we will let you know what we find, and if its still not right, then we will charge you again, that'd even be better.. But to basically say your out the money till we have done the research, thats not cool...

I blame systems though. SO much has changed since they built their system in the first place, i would imagine they are still working with the same overall systems as they where when they started, just tweaked many times, rather than have an entirely new system built from the ground up for them that will better accommodated the types of transactions they do today.. But I am not sure of this.. Anyone from Directv know when they last REPLACED their systems for something all new from the ground up thats geared for all the types of transactions they do today?


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

The easiest way is to cancel the card before you cancel the service.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldengineer said:


> The credit card I gave D* when I signed up 3 years ago has expired. After reading this thread I'm beginning to think that I'd be better off giving my credit info to Barrister Samuel Uwantu than to D*.
> 
> Seriously, I live in PA so D* can't force me to update it and they haven't done anything except put a note in red boldface on my online page.


Is PA that different from other states? What states could 'force' you to, and how?

PS , If the mods want to close this thread before I get an answer, I'd not object at all.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Is PA that different from other states? What states could 'force' you to, and how?
> 
> PS , If the mods want to close this thread before I get an answer, I'd not object at all.


The short version, PA forbids companies from requiring credit cards to establish service.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

mjwagner said:


> Yes, you need to have personal discipline. I got my first credit card when I was 19 and started working full time. I am now 51. I have never carried a balance and have never paid a cent in interest on any credit card. I am just an average person, not special or unique. It simply takes discipline.


It's great this worked out so wonderful for you from age 19 to age 51 but most average people every once in a while need a credit card because the cash isn't available to them at the time and it may take several months to pay off the credit card bill. Sometimes the car breaks down unexpectanly and you may need 100s of dollars to fix it so you can go to work the next day, or a problem arises with home maintance, unexpected medical bills, etc... It's kinda crazy to just take your own life experience with credit card(s) and say - It simply takes discipline, as if anyone with credit card debt has zero discipline. :nono2:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Chances are, if you still have the same account (even if the card number has changed) and they bill it, your credit card company will automatically go ahead and except the charge because it is coming from a utility that has your card info from a long time ago.
> 
> Yes, this is the way credit card companies have come up with to help consumers not have lapses in payments when they forget to update their credit card expiration info.. Believe me, I went through a situation that really p**sed me off. I wanted a utility to stop charging me but they wouldn't stop, (account not in my name, but charged to my credit card, with my name as the card holder and all, but they wouldn't let me cancel their payments to my card) and I called my card, and they said simply changing the account number and such wouldn't do anything, they'd simply still charge for it and send notices to everyone that they need to update their info. (I got it fixed finally another way)


I wish that was the case, but it not always is. I had my credit card number changed and forgot to update the info for my wife's gym membership. When the automatic charge went through, it got rejected for Insufficient Funds as that card number had been closed. I then got hit from the gym's billing company for a $29 Insufficient Funds Fee.

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Floyd said:


> I had a defective receiver replaced several months ago. Dtv shipped me the new receiver, and there was a new shipping label for the old receiver that was placed into the same box and taken to the post office. I took it to the post office because the label indicated that it was a USPS shipment. At the post office they didn't give me any receipt. I asked for one, and they said they don't give receipts for pre-pd labeled boxes, since I didn't pay for the shipping and no money was exchanged by me. No tracking info either.
> There was a line of people waiting behind me and I didn't want to hold everyone up, but that's the last time I'll not get a receipt of some kind. I guess I could have made a copy of the shipping label before I stuck it on the box, but I expected to get a receipt at the post office.
> Luckily, everything went through OK.
> I think I could have taken the box to the UPS store, which is what I will do next time.


Next time use Delivery Confirmation or even Signature Confirmation. Both will show proof of delivery, with the latter showing the signature of the person who received the package.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Next time use Delivery Confirmation or even Signature Confirmation. Both will show proof of delivery, with the latter showing the signature of the person who received the package.


Unfortunately, if you use the pre-paid shipping labels from DirecTV, you cannot add those services on.

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes you can. I sure did--and more than once. It's an add-on service you the sender can purchase, and at a tiny cost.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Lord Vader" said:


> Yes you can. I sure did--and more than once. It's an add-on service you the sender can purchase, and at a tiny cost.


Hmmm... The one time I tried to do it (not for a DirecTV) the postal worker said it couldn't be done. Guess I had another clueless CSR!

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I even did this when I returned my old BlackBerry to Sprint. They sent me a prepaid label and package, but I went ahead and paid for Delivery Confirmation. It was less than a buck IIRC. I'm glad I did, because guess what? Sprint lost track of the phone, stuck a $300 fee onto my bill, but when I called and told them I had tracking info via Delivery Confirmation, they confirmed that it was, in fact, picked up by the USPS, routed to the west coast, but then never delivered for some reason. Because of this, they then removed that fee from my account.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

There is an excellent medium between the cash-like disadvantages of a debit card, and the potential of financial ruin with a credit card - the traditional American Express card. Must be paid off every month, and its not a direct conduit to your cash. It's all I carry, plus an ATM card. It just surprises me how many people trust faceless corporate entities with their debit card (and argue vehemently about it) when another layer of protection is easily obtained. We have geeks up here - how many of you have only a single layer of network protection between internal and external? Why should your bank account be any different?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I do think that AMEX is a good choice for a lot of people, especially if you need to have that extra discipline enforced upon you. And I think a lot more places take it than used to.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> I feel really bad for the OP, and I am no fan of DirecTV mgmt.
> 
> That being said: people - debit cards are not wise. Use a real credit card. You have zero protections on a debit card, it is cash, for crying out loud.


Jeff - you are right - Never use a debit card or automatic deduction from your bank account. Credit cards are the way to go but pay them off every month. Plus you get a float on the money


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The rebates I get from my Costco Amex card more than pay for the annual Costco membership fee.

I get a kick out of the monthly bill where it says that if I pay only the minimum due I will have the bill paid in about 11 years. Of course I pay in full each month.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Reggie3 said:


> Jeff - you are right - Never use a debit card or automatic deduction from your bank account. Credit cards are the way to go but pay them off every month. Plus you get a float on the money


Never say never. I personally love auto deductions for a lot of things. Risk? Virtually none unless dealing with a shady outfit. Then you may get hosed however you pay.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Aye. I let my mortgage company have direct access, but only because it saved me a 1/4 point, and allowed for a very simple way of shaving 4 years off my overall mortgage without thinking about it. Anyone else? Uh. No. You can auto-bill my Amex, or I will trigger an EFT on an e-bill, else, get outta here :lol:



Laxguy said:


> Never say never. I personally love auto deductions for a lot of things. Risk? Virtually none unless dealing with a shady outfit. Then you may get hosed however you pay.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Reggie3 said:


> Jeff - you are right - Never use a debit card or automatic deduction from your bank account. Credit cards are the way to go but pay them off every month. Plus you get a float on the money


"Float" is worth what today? Most of us would be lucky to get a 1% APR on our savings.

Avoiding interest charges is another matter.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

My money market account is only paying 0.50% right now. Hardly worth keeping the money in there.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> Yes you can. I sure did--and more than once. It's an add-on service you the sender can purchase, and at a tiny cost.


 Interesting. I've tried that multiple times at various post offices over the years for various companies (LL Bean, DirecTV, Amazon to name a few) and they ALWAYS say it can't be done with any prepaid label.

Besides, with DirecTV you don't have to do it anyway because all the USPS has to do is scan the barcode and you will have full tracking. That is IF you can get the postal employee to scan it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Just goes to show you that some USPS clerks are as clueless as some DirecTV CSRs.


----------

